# PS3 to projector problem



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

Its pretty strange, and to tell the truth, I'm pretty baffled. Heres the situation. I recently changed out my Onkyo 805 in favor of an older B&K receiver that doesn't have a hdmi switching. Last night I hooked up the new receiver and finish setting up all my equiptment around it. I bought a monoprice 4 to 1 switcher to take over my switching duties. Now, the Dish Network box and Oppo dvd work fine, but for some reason, I am not getting any display from the ps3. I've moved it to another TV in the house, and it works fine, but it doesn't show up on my projector. I then bypassed the switcher, and still nothing. I really don't know where to go from here. I figure the next step is to call Sony or Infocus, but I was hoping someone might give me a little advice before I have to sit on the phone forever. Thanks in adavance.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> I've moved it to another TV in the house, and it works fine,


How was it connected to the TV, with HDMI?


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

yes it was


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Works with the TV with HDMI but not through the switcher or direct to the projector. Hmm. Have you tried different start up sequences? Projector first, then the PS3 and vise versa?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Do the resolutions match up? :scratchhead:


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

I've turned the whole system on and off in all possible sequences. i've also gone in and changed the output resolution to all the different option, and nothing changes.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I have an Onkyo 805 a PS3 and an Epson 6100 and it works great. I would go back to the 805. I have mine running my Maggies and LOVE it. :bigsmile: Not sure why you would want to take it out of the system. :hide: If you are using the switcher and everything else works together my guess is the switcher is your problem.

Matt


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys. I ended up upgrading the firmware on my projector, and it took care of the problem.


----------

